# Popping full can of Lynx (Axe)



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Hit at 40sec. mark.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm surprised a crowd of sexy woman didn't come running out of the woods once that scent was in the air . That's how it goes down in the commercials .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What fun! Great target, but a bit expensive ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: Great shot !!!


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

The guy I'm thanking in the video, he gave me the can. His job is to recall faulty products like these. This one had no perfume so it was sent back & Rich saved it for me


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Great fun!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks like a lot of fun, thanks for sharing


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Ah's gonna say, a bit spendy like Charles added... but since it was culled from the batch and given for free, what a relief! No perfume? Strange but this world IS strange sometimes. Can you imagine some dude spraying himself down with Axe to get dem girlz and whooooa! Ain't no smell gud comin' outa here! ROFLMAO. :rofl:

Nice shot, the first shot no less... I almost never hit on my first shot of the day. When I do, I know my 2nd shot WILL miss. The world is just like that. I'd be a pretty bad slingshot huntsman. "Hey, squirrel, relax, it's my first shot atcha."


----------

